

Essential Maths for Games Programmers - jwilliams
http://www.essentialmath.com/tutorial.htm

======
barryfandango
Damn, I read "Essential Maths Games for Programmers" and was disappointed to
find old-fashioned book learnin'.

~~~
snorkel
I was disappointed that most of it is Powerpoint, dead links, and blank pages.

